# Bolens QT-16 purchase



## 1adamb (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi all, just upgraded from a 97 800 series MTD with tiller and sleeve hitch to a Bolens QT-16 with tiller and snow plow and mower deck. 

I have a small garden 100'X100' and the MTD hydro trans isn't keeping up. HOpefully the Bolens will do better. Am in the process of trying to figure how to remove the deck and install the tiller.... Anybody with photos of the process that would be a great help. 

Now of course so I don't get yelled out.. here are some pics


----------



## 1adamb (Mar 27, 2011)

Another pic from another angle. Sorry about the photo quality, when I change from a tiff to pdf they get weird.


----------



## Miaugi (May 29, 2011)

Sorry I can't help you with the install but here is a Bolens QS16 I have for sale. Good luck with your new tractor!


----------



## 1adamb (Mar 27, 2011)

well, I was cutting grass yesterday, the mower just shut off. I thought I had a dead battery, wasn't getting any juice to the starter or anything. Checked battery with volt meter and it was fine. Ended up running a temp jump wire from battery to coil and now tractor starts. Have to remove the wire to shut the tractor off though. Must be something goofy in the wiring. Also, the electric clutch stopped working. I thought $800 for this tractor with all the parts was a deal, now I'm not sure....


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Too bad the pics didn't do much to show how the deck was mounted. On my old BOlens, the removal is straight forward. (4) link rods, 2 per side, pull the pins, slip the links off the tractor and remove the pin from pto coupling at the front and slide back. Deck should be free to pull out from under the tractor.


----------



## 1adamb (Mar 27, 2011)

It's got pins in the front, but looks like I'll have to unbolt stuff to remove the deck ccompletely. I did figure how to mount the lift arm for the tiller.... but then my pto went out. So now I'll have to fix that before proceeding with anything else.




Mickey said:


> Too bad the pics didn't do much to show how the deck was mounted. On my old BOlens, the removal is straight forward. (4) link rods, 2 per side, pull the pins, slip the links off the tractor and remove the pin from pto coupling at the front and slide back. Deck should be free to pull out from under the tractor.


----------

